# And now...$125 for signing up and doing one DoorDash delivery



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

This is like the third big signup bonus I've seen on Swagbucks that I'm not able to collect because I already signed up.

So new people can get $125 for doing one delivery, and never do anything like that ever again, but they won't even pay me a few dollars to go to a delivery they sent me on cause supposedly I cancelled.

Normally, I am glad for people who find stuff like this, even if it is something that I can't participate in, but I'm kind of ticked off a bit at these sort of things. There was a similar thing for Uber, UberEats, and Lyft.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice now is that to the person that referred or is that to the new person?


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

That is to the new person. In theory, the new person could go wherever and get approved and pick up a credit card and go to work, just work the one day, the one delivery, and get $125 like a month later. New person has to sign up for Swagbucks first, and then if you want cash you have to link to a PayPal account. Other than PayPal, there's a whole lot of e-gift cards to choose from.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Meh. Sounds like a hustle.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Meh. Sounds like a hustle.


At first I was reading on Facebook that there was a $200 bonus for your first Uber, but people were having trouble collecting it. And I was trying to be nice, and I was like, hey, this is obviously a misprint/typo. I mean there was $5 for signing up and $300 for the first hundred trips, but for a limited time also $200 for the first trip? So that made no sense, no one is going to pay you $200 for one trip, and I have worked for them and they don't do this. The $300 for the first hundred trips, that sounds like something they do, only there's so many people after it at the same time it's hard to get. It's a big headache to get them to pay a $1.11 toll that they forgot to add to the system, you're wasting your time trying to get Swagbucks to give you $200 when Uber only meant for it to be $20, they're not going to pay up. And I was just trying to be nice. I really thought that they were wasting their time (and if new people did this with no intention of actually doing the job they probably don't look into it and get local permits and change their insurance and whatnot, and they can end up doing a lot more damage than just wasting their time). But, people were nasty and told me that I shouldn't post when I didn't know what I was talking about. Someone did get paid after that.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

That reminded me... I had to check just now, I got my 5000 SB for signing up in May. I didn't even sign up through the Swagbucks link, just their search. Yes they have a lot of really good gift cards and other things you can redeem.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Meh. Sounds like a hustle.


Sounds like a long winded scam


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Sounds like a long winded scam


I didn't think it was a scam, I just thought it was a typo or other mistake. I thought ten percent of that sounded more likely. But, people come back with screenshots of the payout. A late payout, but still, a payout.


----------

